

Homeland Security wants to hire 1000 hackers, NSA needs 3000 more - zeratul
http://techdailydose.nationaljournal.com/2011/10/napolitano-calls-for-army-of-c.php

======
nekitamo
Amusing story: I applied to Homeland security and some defense contractors for
an infosec job. I had all the qualifications, but they dropped me after they
heard I have dual-citizenship. So, they're desperate for hackers, many of whom
are foreign born or 2nd generation immigrants from another country, but they
don't want to drop the stupid dual-citizenship requirement? I have friends and
relatives(none whom are citizens) administering networks full of classified
info, but god forbid they actually work on that info unless they are citizens.
Such an idiotic attitude...

Good luck filling those spaces.

